# I was told this would be an ok place



## FghtClbXtrm (Jan 2, 2011)

an ok place to post about a free toolbar that deals with martial arts.

It has a bunch of cool apps that let you check things without navigating away from the page you are on, including;

Facebook, Twitter, Ebay, Youtube, Block.com, Dictionary.com, see if you have new mail, and a slew of other things.

The toolbar is very customizable, and easy to use.  Like I said before, the best part is, It's FREE.  

Here is the address if anyone is actually interested:
http://fcx.ourtoolbar.com

~~~~~~~~
Two last things, if this is in the wrong place I apologize, and would like to know where to put anything like this in the future, as to not repeat the issue.

The last thing:  Does this site have a twitter account?  If so, I would like to add it to the twitter list instead of having the commercial things like the UFC on it.  The longer this toolbar survives the more and more it WILL be catered to the Martial Artist.  I am also working on creating some new applications, I am working to build a database of Martial Arts studios so that I can have a Studio Search on the toolbar.
314


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 2, 2011)

Not that I am accusing you of anything, but in general I do not install any software that is not downloaded from a reputable site such as Adobe or Microsoft, etc.

Firefox extensions can be written to include all kinds of nefarious behaviors, including passing along private information like credit card numbers or personal addresses.  Better safe than sorry, I say.


----------



## FghtClbXtrm (Jan 2, 2011)

http://clicktoverify.truste.com/pvr.php?page=validate&url=www.conduit.com&sealid=101

truste link for validation of the toolbar provider

https://www.mcafeesecure.com/RatingVerify?ref=www.conduit.com

and the McAfee validation.

But the choice is still yours, if you don't want it, no pressure.
348


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know who told you that, but it wasn't me.

Personally I avoid toolbars. Clutters up my limited 30" display. 

But, some folks like em, and it's a freebie so....

As to our Twitter, etc:
Twitter: http://twitter.com/martialtalk
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/MartialTalkcom/147921826658


Moved to computer forum


----------



## FghtClbXtrm (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for shifting this to where it belongs, I added the twitter account to the feed (just one more step away from the commercial hubub)...


----------

